# amateurke (Toni) Bombs me from Belgium??!!



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

The last thing I remember was posting SmokinJ (David)'s bomb of Monte no2s and Jose L. Piedras and before I knew it, Toni sends this my way. WOW, hands down, a great BOTL!

Is that bloom/plume I see??


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great hit.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Toni you are an exceptional BOTL. Great hit.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

AWESOME HIT!!!Yes it looks like bloom to me.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very very nice!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome hit!!! That's the best looking bundle I've seen in a loonnngggg time!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bomb Toni... you are an awesome BOTL. Enjoy those Sin...


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

great looking cigars. That's a great hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

sweet hit dude


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
i dont even know what to say
:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome pick up!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Toni knows how to hit people! Nicely done...


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

toni is an incredible BOTL! im sure he gets what he deserves quite often


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Toni is a great one! Outstanding hit!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

You're lucky the US government didnt bomb back for that massive hit! Awesome bomb man!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy cow Toni is amazing, great hit there bro


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow!!! An ICBM strike! Schweeet!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!! That is one sweet hit!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

OzPod said:


> You're lucky the US government didnt bomb back for that massive hit! Awesome bomb man!


:helloooo:

Very nice!

If it reflects light, like tiny crystals, it's plume. If it looks fuzzy, it's just mold.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice selection!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Enjoy sin!! Don't worry it is just bloom, they have had their time in a walk inn humidor with a constant humidification system!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

wtg Toni, ~enjoy~ those tasty Cremas Pete.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> wtg Toni, ~enjoy~ those tasty Cremas Pete.


Probably the most under-rated isom there is - and a very good smoke! Another nice hit from Toni!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding hit!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great hit! Wow what a treat! WTG Toni! Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smokes


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------

